# Price fro rough sawn popular



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the chance to buy some popular for 60 cents /bft. This seems like a good price. I know the guy charges 30 cent/bft to mill it if I take the logs to him. He called and said he had the log and would sell to at 60 cents/bft. Is this a good price? Also, I heard some of you sawer say some wood is easier to dry than others. What can I expect with popular?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

It seems like a good price. 

Poplar is easy to dry and seems to dry pretty quick. The one drying defect that's consistent is the top boards will twist and bow something fierce if you don't have any weight on them. It doesn't take much weight to keep them tame. Simply follow good air drying practices by having a solid flat and elevated foundation, using enough stickers and keeping them aligned, etc... It will shrink some so get it cut accordingly.

It's easy to find good clear poplar logs around here. Watch that the log he uses is clear or has small knots as poplar moveds a lot around big knots during drying.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks dirtclod. I told the guy I would take the wood. I have not seen the logs but don't think I can go wrong at this price. I may try drying the wood in a unsued heated room in my basement.
Tom


----------



## Timberjay (Nov 5, 2009)

Make sure you have plenty of air moving through. Fans and dehmidifer in the same room.


----------

